# possible burl harvest



## norman vandyke (May 12, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2015)

maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 12, 2015)

Are you sure? Looks different then every other maple I've seen so far(sugar, silver, red, box elder). The leaves look to have only three points. I suppose it could be a little early for the leaves to have developed fully.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> maple


I suppose two people agreeing it's maple is an affirmative. I feel kinda like a dunce right now. Any idea what type?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Are you sure? Looks different then every other maple I've seen so far(sugar, silver, red, box elder). The leaves look to have only three points. I suppose it could be a little early for the leaves to have developed fully.


look up how many maples there are???? I have no clue but it is maple.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> look up how many maples there are???? I have no clue but it is maple.


Alright, you win, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2015)

It looks like a happy maple to me....


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

Pine tree

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 12, 2015)

Possibly an amur maple.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2015)

Norm, I love the pine tree response by someone. Yes, the leaves may fill out yet. Do us a favor, wait 2 weeks and return and photograph the whole tree, and then a few close-ups. Also, walk around the general area to see if other trees are the same. If it is a park or street tree, contact the municipality and educate us all if they have it recorded. Likewise if it is on private property, contact the owner.

Amur maple is a good start. There are about 10-15 common maples that have trident shaped leaves. You may be able to reduce that number based on USDA cold hardy zones. Size, shape and bark details will reduce the list more and so on.

Look forward to seeing how you make out. Now the thing Some are drooling over are the swellings. They look to have eyes for sure, many from the adventitious buds that form water sprouts. These spouts may be more common now that one half of the shared crown is gone. A few of the marble sized growths are insect caused. They make great marbles. Good Luck...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 14, 2015)

You need to push that tree out and get the stump too. Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

